# Digital paintings from a photo



## corona2632 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello! 
I'm digital artist. 
I love photography and I love all forms of art. 
I have experience on photography and have experience on digital painting from a photo. 
Some my works you can see here: 
http://www.renderosity.com/gallery.ez?ByArtist=Yes&Artist=corona2632 

I'm looking for application to my digital paintings technique 

Many thanks for your time, 

Alexander


----------

